# Force Feeding



## SAD (Apr 21, 2013)

Here you go Jada.  Nothing groundbreaking here, just some things I've picked up along the way to downing 9k cals per day.

#1 -  Breakfast should be massive and full of fiber.  I'm big on steel-cut oats with whole blueberries added, along with bacon, whole eggs, and a quart of chocolate milk.  The fiber will help not only digestion and regularity, but it will also keep you hungrier throughout the day.

#2 -  Don't drink while eating, except for the occasional sip of water to wet the tongue.  The only way to get massive meals down in one sitting is to not waste space with water or other liquid.  Tiny sips to keep the food moist is fine, but wait until the meal is finished to chug anything.

#3 -  Try to keep it clean, unprocessed, and healthy.  However, if you are hitting a wall, think of something that is a go-to comfort meal (sushi for me) and have an epic meal.  I'm not talking about fast food.  Think pizza, chipotle, sushi, meatloaf, etc.  The goal is to be able to slam massive calories, not stop your heart, and refresh your discipline.

#4 -  Don't fear the fat.  Don't be scared of your bodyfat, or the amount of fat in your foods.  Each gram of protein is 4 calories.  Each gram of carb is 4 calories.  Each gram of fat is 9 calories.  2.25x more cals per gram in fat than protein or carbs.  Take advantage of that.  As far as bodyfat, you must embrace the bulk (within reason) and not be scared to lose some definition while in the midst of a bulking/force-feeding stage.

#5 -  (Optional). If you are still requiring more calories, or having trouble hitting your number, add in whole chocolate milk.  Find full-fat chocolate milk WITHOUT high fructose corn syrup, and start with an 8 ounce glass after every meal.  Then step it up to 16oz after every meal.  In extreme cases (mine) you can add an additional 3700 cals from whole chocolate milk alone, without losing any whole-food calories.  Make sure to just slam it after each meal.  Not in between meals.  Not during meals.  Immediately following meals.


Any questions or comments are welcomed.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 21, 2013)

Great advice bro.......appreciate it


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 21, 2013)

Force feeding yourself is no fun. It makes you sick, lethargic, and miserable. BUT if you want to pack on size it's a must. It's 9:40 am and I'm downing 1 lb of chicken, 2 cups of greek yogurt, and 2 whole sweet potatoes as I'm writing this but I also know that even though I'm gonna feel like a balloon for a few hours, I'm gonna hit the gym and fucking kill shit today. Nice write up SAD.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy fuck you eat 9k cals per day? That's monstrous.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 21, 2013)

He's also 300lbs. Gotta eat that much to retain that much size.


----------



## SAD (Apr 21, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Holy fuck you eat 9k cals per day? That's monstrous.



I eat between 5 and 6k, and I get the rest from whole chocolate milk.  Some days it's more like 8k, others its over 10k.  But every morning I steel myself for what I consider is my second full-time job.....eating.

And colt is right, I'm over 300lbs, so my maintenance cals are probably higher than some guys' bulking cals.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 21, 2013)

I  just  finished  my  bulking  cycle  sad.... and  the  embrace  the  bulk  for  what  it  is  really took  control  this  past  cycle.    ill nvr be at 300.  me  height  wont allow it.  too stocky.

I. plan  to  hit 3  bulks  in a  row


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 21, 2013)

Do you bother keeping track of calories each day?  I recently started zig zagging my calories each day and I'm starting to grow again..  Ill admit I don't know much about diet and I'm limited to certain foods due to my ulcerative colitis..  I Used to shoot for the same calories day in day out and I platoe'd quickly.

I have a feeling I'm gonna fall in love with spongy when I get the chance to work with him


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 21, 2013)

That's impressive. I can get ~4.5k clean but my maintenance is only 3.25k. I've never had a problem getting my calories in but I never tried to eat even close to that...I'd have to rebudget my finances to afford the grocery bill Lol


----------



## Cashout (Apr 21, 2013)

SAD if I can ask the obvious question, for what are your eating and training? Do you compete in PL? Stongman?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 21, 2013)

Cashout said:


> SAD if I can ask the obvious question, for what are your eating and training? Do you compete in PL? Stongman?



He's a gladiator lol.   Good read SAD.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 21, 2013)

i just add in some weight gainer to meet my cal totals. Sometimes is store bought stuff, sometimes i make my own and add PB and chocolate milk to oats for more cals. Makes for a great pre workout meal 90 mins before the gym

Im taking about 4500-5000 a day. I weigh 255lbs so 5k is not so bad


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 21, 2013)

Lolz.   Gladiator.


----------



## PFM (Apr 21, 2013)

Great thread SAD. At my age and experience I appreciate the whole foods more than ever. Great write up.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 21, 2013)

the more i learn about, getting swole, the more it comes back to nutrition, p.l. or b.b. thanks for the read


----------



## SAD (Apr 21, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> That's impressive. I can get ~4.5k clean but my maintenance is only 3.25k. I've never had a problem getting my calories in but I never tried to eat even close to that...I'd have to rebudget my finances to afford the grocery bill Lol



It's certainly not cheap, but it is budgeted in and I don't really blow money on anything else, so it doesn't hurt.



Cashout said:


> SAD if I can ask the obvious question, for what are your eating and training? Do you compete in PL? Stongman?



PLing only.  Although I've been known to snatch 285 and C&J 365.



PFM said:


> Great thread SAD. At my age and experience I appreciate the whole foods more than ever. Great write up.



Thanks brother.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 21, 2013)

Breakfast


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks for that worm.  now i'm gonna go eat everything in my kitchen.  that looks amazing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2013)

SAD said:


> Here you go Jada.  Nothing groundbreaking here, just some things I've picked up along the way to downing 9k cals per day.
> 
> #1 -  Breakfast should be massive and full of fiber.  I'm big on steel-cut oats with whole blueberries added, along with bacon, whole eggs, and a quart of chocolate milk.  The fiber will help not only digestion and regularity, but it will also keep you hungrier throughout the day.
> 
> ...



When I'm going on an eating binge I try to cut the fat down to minimal levels. It may slightly reduce my overall cals for the day but fat is what satiates me.

I'm not aware of any chocolate milk with no high fructose corn syrup, although I haven't looked lol... But I actually make my daughter (a big consumer of it) her own. 

3 cups milk
2 tablespoons cocoa powder
2 tablespoons powder sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla
blend for 30 seconds.
Substitute milk for heavy cream to jack up the cals.


----------



## Jada (Apr 21, 2013)

Sad thank u my brother!


----------



## bronco (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Breakfast



Man I would eat the shit out of that!!! And beg for more


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought I knew how to eat until I came here to SI and thanks to guys like SAD and POB I realized how much I dont know.
I love this place, great read SAD.
thanks again 
S4L


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent read SAD  thanks for posting up.  It is what can make you or break you. getting your calories in will make the difference fast.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2013)

SAD, I want body pics


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 24, 2013)

Back when I decided to quit being a skinny bitch I ran a gallon of milk a day and started 5 x 5.  I gained a lot of weight and got strong.  I love the milk.  So many kids blow their money and bullshit supplements when all they had to do was just listen to grandma.

Great post brother.


----------



## SAD (Apr 24, 2013)

Jenner said:


> SAD, I want body pics



I'll trade ya.....


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 25, 2013)

SAD said:


> I'll trade ya.....



you first!


----------



## SAD (Apr 25, 2013)

This morning, after 2 cups steel cut oats, a quart of chocolate milk, and half a dozen eggs.  Weight yesterday was 303lbs.


----------



## SAD (Apr 25, 2013)

Your turn!  (Feel free to PM me the pics if they are too revealing for the open board.  )


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

Fucking Behemoth!


----------



## trim (Apr 25, 2013)

damn your stout! Alot trimmer than I thought you would be for a 300lb+ powerlifter. Looking good bro (no homo)


----------



## SAD (Apr 25, 2013)

trim said:


> damn your stout! Alot trimmer than I thought you would be for a 300lb+ powerlifter. Looking good bro (no homo)



I've got a belly and carry extra bodyfat for sure, but I'm seriously wide and thick all over, so I tend to wear my weight well.  Pictures never do me justice as far as pure size.  Thanks for the words of encouragement.  You too Jomo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2013)

He's not kidding about the pics not doing it justice. His upper back makes him look like this giant arching doorway lol... It's comical. And last I saw that was 25 pounds ago.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

SAD said:


> I've got a belly and carry extra bodyfat for sure, but I'm seriously wide and thick all over, so I tend to wear my weight well.  Pictures never do me justice as far as pure size.  Thanks for the words of encouragement.  You too Jomo.



My last statement was from the Heart!

Dammit, why couldn't I be taller. I want to get MUCH bigger but on my 5'7'' frame it will look weird as hell.


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 25, 2013)

SAD said:


> Your turn!  (Feel free to PM me the pics if they are too revealing for the open board.  )



oh hell no we all want to see jens fine ass.


----------



## SAD (Apr 26, 2013)

Bump for Jenner.  Don't be modest, we had a deal.  I showed my chest, now it's your turn,  .


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 26, 2013)

jeopardy music!!!!!!!!   waiting


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 27, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> oh hell no we all want to see jens fine ass.



don't worry babe, I will share 



SAD said:


> Bump for Jenner.  Don't be modest, we had a deal.  I showed my chest, now it's your turn,  .



sorry, been busy and my damn computer at work blocks me lately!!! I was going to say what others have though, you carry that weight well, I would have never guessed you were 300!  I will take some pics this weekend, I guess you missed the ones I already posted


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2013)

Jenner said:


> don't worry babe, I will share
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, been busy and my damn computer at work blocks me lately!!! I was going to say what others have though, y*ou carry that weight well, I would have never guessed you were 300!*  I will take some pics this weekend, I guess you missed the ones I already posted




His bigorexia is bad enough you guys. Ya gotta stop saying that to him


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> His bigorexia is bad enough you guys. Ya gotta stop saying that to him



LOL@ "Bigorexia"


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> His bigorexia is bad enough you guys. Ya gotta stop saying that to him



hahahahahaha, I meant to say it 3 days ago!


----------



## SAD (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't have bigorexia, I just can't stand being smaller than everyone else....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2013)

big bastards


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 27, 2013)

Fuck..... and I eat 3k cal a day.... and feel like I am always eating...... but I don't drink much milk at all just food and water....

Looking good SAD. I need to update my pics this weekend too....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------

